# Avatar



## JesiandAbe (Feb 14, 2006)

I know this thread is in the wrong place but I didnt know where to put it. I cant figure out how to upload a custom avatar for this site. Someone please tell me how to do this. Thanks


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi...as far as i'm aware, you have to make a donation in order to use your own avatar, may be wrong so feel free to double check with a moderator


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, you need to donate, or become a tech, or 'dedicated poster'.


----------



## bicycle (Mar 8, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Yeah, you need to donate, or become a tech, or 'dedicated poster'.


And that sucks. Sorry but that is the way i feel.


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

I believe that I read when I registered you'll need to donate
(which was already mentioned)or when you reach 100 posts.
I'm almost there so we'll see.:4-dontkno


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

bicycle said:


> And that sucks. Sorry but that is the way i feel.


It is a good thing really... It would use up too much space on the site if everyone was allowed one. Also, you have to earn yourself things in life, they don't just come handed to you.



Flatiron2 said:


> I believe that I read when I registered you'll need to donate
> (which was already mentioned)or when you reach 100 posts.
> I'm almost there so we'll see.


Sorry, mate, it is 500 posts... I'm sure...


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

bicycle said:


> And that sucks. Sorry but that is the way i feel.


Why does that suck? Sometimes when you earn things in life you value them more. I suppose the main reason for this is to stop users who make single posts and never return to the site from using up bandwidth. We have over 100k members here, when you do the math, the bandwidth saved on avatars is substantial...and it enables more visitors to frequent this community.

Avatars don't make the person, a person makes the avatr :sayyes:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=108656


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

When I first signed up i'm sure you could have your own avatar even at 1 post. Must have changed.


----------



## bicycle (Mar 8, 2006)

grizzly_uk said:


> Why does that suck? Sometimes when you earn things in life you value them more. I suppose the main reason for this is to stop users who make single posts and never return to the site from using up bandwidth. We have over 100k members here, when you do the math, the bandwidth saved on avatars is substantial...and it enables more visitors to frequent this community.
> 
> Avatars don't make the person, a person makes the avatr :sayyes:


Ok. Point well taken. I never would have thought this forum had over 100k members. I was just surprised with such a rule. I visit four other forums every day and have the option to use my own Avatar. I just checked at Worldstart and *did *find that their membership is listed as just over 22000.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes but 100,000 is 5 times more than 22,000. Perhaps when Worldstart reach 100,000+ members they will consider a similar strategy.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

we have 115,848 members as of this minute,growing all the time


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Flatiron2 said:


> I believe that I read when I registered you'll need to donate
> (which was already mentioned)or when you reach 100 posts.
> I'm almost there so we'll see.:4-dontkno


i think it is 400 or 500 now unfortuently.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, its 500 now


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

reach 500 posts, donate, become staff member. you can have an avatar aside from that, but it won't be custom or uploaded. there is a galary to choose from.


----------

